

If Trayvon Martin Were White And George Zimmerman Were Black - cmart
http://thepoliticalfreakshow.us/post/54972680080/race-reversal-a-hypothetical-scenario-of-what

======
jaworrom
Several points I'd like to make here:

1) Quit letting the media do your critical thinking. There's no racial factor
to this case.

2) The media was frothing at the mouth to turn George Zimmerman into a "White
Hispanic." What the hell is that? He's Hispanic.

3) I hate to burst your bubble, but black-on-white crimes happen every day and
they go largely unreported. Statistics don't lie.

4) Blacks that whine and have this "poor me" victim mentality need to wake the
eff up and realize they don't have to subscribe to the thug culture everyone
seems to promote (which Trayvon was a part of). Opportunities abound. And
whites need to stop being apologetic about something that happened ages ago.

5) This isn't the 50s and 60s anymore. Race is not a factor. Stop perpetuating
the BS.

6) Lastly, if Trayvon's parents were worth half a shit, he'd have never been
in this situation. They should turn themselves in for failed parenting.

